

The Hackernews Upvote Button is Unusable on Mobiles. - jd87
http://www.snapbugz.com/result/news.ycombinator.com/e9def159-7f49-4cff-bf35-9f1274306139

======
mschuster91
Even worse: you can't "retract" an accidentally placed down- or upvote.

------
kennu
It's pretty difficult to hit the vote buttons with a normal mouse/trackpad,
too. Requires a lot of concentration.

------
frik
Just zoom-in a bit, it works fine.

Sure CSS stylesheet for mobile devices would be nice.

~~~
mschuster91
CSS would not help much with the nightmare of tables that the HTML code of HN
is.

~~~
frik
I know. But it would be enough to increase the font-size and change the width
of the tables.

------
grexi
A responsive version of hackernews would be not that difficult.

~~~
jcruiz
It was done by Moovweb
[https://msean5423.news.ycombinator.com.moovapp.com/](https://msean5423.news.ycombinator.com.moovapp.com/)

If you want to get the source and understand the technology see
[https://github.com/moovweb-demos/hackernews](https://github.com/moovweb-
demos/hackernews)

